# Having the best driving experience?



## Currently_Alternating (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello drivers,
I have a pre-owned Tesla Model S that I have been driving 400 miles a week extra in a city of 500,000 that I have lived in for 2 decades.
I like meeting new people, I like answering repeat questions about the car, and I am not concerned with profitability at this time. Is there good advice on what might make the driving experience its most enjoyable?
Thanks!


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

HJ or BJ would be nice if I was riding :roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tbh my boss has a Tesla (x and 3), folks I’ve dated has Tesla, my friends have Tesla... I’ve had Uber pool with a Tesla x.

??‍♀ It’s like any other ride.


----------



## Currently_Alternating (Aug 21, 2019)

? Okay then!

Tips on making any other ride a great driver experience?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Currently_Alternating said:


> Hello drivers,
> I have a pre-owned Tesla Model S that I have been driving 400 miles a week extra in a city of 500,000 that I have lived in for 2 decades.
> I like meeting new people, I like answering repeat questions about the car, and I am not concerned with profitability at this time. Is there good advice on what might make the driving experience its most enjoyable?
> Thanks!


You wrote, " that I have lived in for 2 decades".

Try getting out of the vehicle and staying in a nice hotel for a change.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

books


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why isn't your driving experience good enough now?
Not many changes you can make to the car, so if you're having a bad driving experience, get a different car.
Resolved.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Currently_Alternating said:


> Is there good advice on what might make the driving experience its *most enjoyable*?
> Thanks!


To drivers who have been driving for awhile that is going to seem like an oxymoron. After the newness and honeymoon wear off it quickly becomes anything but enjoyable for the most part.

However, if you are doing this for a hobby then to avoid the biggest problems you may encounter:

-avoid the drunk shift party crowd. The freaks come out at night!
-avoid the hood. Truth is it's loaded with problems.
-avoid the airport TNC lot, they are like a refugee camp.

In other words, if you aren't in it for the money but rather the "experience" than stick to days in locations that serve business people, tourists and commuters. Even then there are no guarantees that you won't come across some paxholes.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Get some audiobooks. Those help pass the time and entertain/enlighten at the same time. Granted, you have to turn them off when pax are in the car.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Currently_Alternating said:


> Hello drivers,
> I have a pre-owned Tesla Model S that I have been driving 400 miles a week extra in a city of 500,000 that I have lived in for 2 decades.
> I like meeting new people, I like answering repeat questions about the car, and I am not concerned with profitability at this time. Is there good advice on what might make the driving experience its most enjoyable?
> Thanks!


If you don't even need the money, why are you taking work away from people that do?


----------



## Currently_Alternating (Aug 21, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> If you don't even need the money, why are you taking work away from people that do?


Strange way to look at it... I don't see Driving for Uber as only for those who need money or are financially destitute. Furthermore, there are half a million people in my city alone; if you think I am "taking work" from anybody, what can be said to you - you can't reason with a person who isn't reasonable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Currently_Alternating said:


> Hello drivers,
> I have a pre-owned Tesla Model S that I have been driving 400 miles a week extra in a city of 500,000 that I have lived in for 2 decades.
> I like meeting new people, I like answering repeat questions about the car, and I am not concerned with profitability at this time. Is there good advice on what might make the driving experience its most enjoyable?
> Thanks!


Open doors.
Hand out mints
Free water
Every 5th rider gets CASH BACK
Give free shoe shine when they exit vehicle


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> If you don't even need the money, why are you taking work away from people that do?


This is a different subject but I've never been onboard with that thinking. I think it's perfectly moral to take whatever piece of the pie you can. I build/service desktop PC's as well as drive Uber, neither of which I desperately need to do. That takes business from other PC builders who do it for a living as well as RS drivers (who may also do it for a living). But the same could be argued for my day job. That $$$ goes toward extra contributions to retirement accounts and the occasional vacation or "nice thing". If you're not making enough with your current gig, you need to gain more skills to acquire a job that does. Sounds heartless, but that's the capitalistic society we live in.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Currently_Alternating said:


> Strange way to look at it... I don't see Driving for Uber as only for those who need money or are financially destitute. Furthermore, there are half a million people in my city alone; if you think I am "taking work" from anybody, what can be said to you - you can't reason with a person who isn't reasonable.


It sounds like you're lonely and want to show off your Tesla. That's cool ?

My comment reflected the climate of the current R/S industry. It's oversaturated!! If you're lonely why not get on a dating app and start buying pretty ladies some dinner and scooping them up in your nifty Tesla?!


----------



## Currently_Alternating (Aug 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Open doors.
> Hand out mints
> Free water
> Every 5th rider gets CASH BACK
> Give free shoe shine when they exit vehicle


That all sounds like rider improvement.

Im looking for driver improvement. Things to avoid, things not to avoid, what different windows of time look like, types of riders, driver tips and tricks.



O-Side Uber said:


> It sounds like you're lonely and want to show off your Tesla. That's cool ?
> 
> My comment reflected the climate of the current R/S industry. It's oversaturated!! If you're lonely why not get on a dating app and start buying pretty ladies some dinner and scooping them up in your nifty Tesla?!


Married, not lonely at all really. 
I really like driving, especially this car, but I've always been this way. I've had 2-door cars for the last 2 decades. I drove them at night for fun as well, but now I can give people rides and meet new people, which I also love talking to strangers. I want to give this a shot because it seems fun. No harm in that, though Id like to avoid common pitfalls in my efforts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> It sounds like you're lonely and want to show off your Tesla. That's cool ?
> 
> My comment reflected the climate of the current R/S industry. It's oversaturated!! If you're lonely why not get on a dating app and start buying pretty ladies some dinner and scooping them up in your nifty Tesla?!


Even better
Buy a Pre Evo. Engine Harley( they vibrate more)
Install a cam.
Add maxi pad back seat . . .
Take ladies for long rides in the country.

Feel the throbbing pistons as they stoke the large v twin jugs . . .


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

What's the hit on depreciation with a Tesla? My understanding is that they depreciate pretty quickly. You might want to consider that if you're doing RS. Fun or not, I wouldn't drive if I was losing a few hundred bucks in vehicle value every 1000 miles. My car is fun to drive as well but with 212K miles on it I'm only losing $100 per 4K miles or so.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

If I owned a Tesla I would be livid at the backpack scratches, door damage , snail trails , boogers , vomit and dog hair . The general disrespect that comes with this job. But by all means !!! Enjoy ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I think @Seamus gave some pretty good advice. Also, everyone has unique sensibilities, and you will find over time what gives you the most satisfaction, as well as what gets on your nerves... and make adjustments accordingly.

I drive a non-Tesla EV for this work myself. Great way to expose others to the bennies of going pure electric. I drive for the extra cash, the unusually beautiful scenery in the area I Uber, to evangelize about electric cars, and for the mostly pleasant human interaction. I find that I am gifted in the department of what could be termed "temporary relationships". It is really interesting to get a glimpse at how people from so many varied walks of life are living their lives.

At the end of the day of course we are, all of us, living the same life. ;>

Check back in a year and update the members on how your experience has been!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Currently_Alternating said:


> Hello drivers,
> I have a pre-owned Tesla Model S that I have been driving 400 miles a week extra in a city of 500,000 that I have lived in for 2 decades.
> I like meeting new people, I like answering repeat questions about the car, and I am not concerned with profitability at this time. Is there good advice on what might make the driving experience its most enjoyable?
> Thanks!


LMAO
Nope you are living the dream!
UberPro on!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Currently_Alternating said:


> Hello drivers,
> I have a pre-owned Tesla Model S that I have been driving 400 miles a week extra in a city of 500,000 that I have lived in for 2 decades.
> I like meeting new people, I like answering repeat questions about the car, and I am not concerned with profitability at this time. Is there good advice on what might make the driving experience its most enjoyable?
> Thanks!


I think you should join a car club, do some racing, talk to other enthusiasts.

Unless it bothers you that everyone else there will have a nice car.


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

Currently_Alternating said:


> That all sounds like rider improvement.
> 
> Im looking for driver improvement. Things to avoid, things not to avoid, what different windows of time look like, types of riders, driver tips and tricks.
> 
> ...


I agree that Seamus is spot on and gave you some good advice. I am the same way, drive part time, an E-class, don't need to drive, just kinda enjoy it sometimes and the extra income doesn't hurt. I stick mostly to early morning airport runs for business travelers, if I find myself in the hood I turn my apps off until I get the heck outa there, and I don't mind driving Friday/Saturday evenings to get people to the bars, but I will never pick them up from the bars after 10pm or so.


----------

